# What brand of water is safe to use with the mistking?



## JaySparks (May 14, 2017)

I recently got a mistking and I was wondering which brand of water that can be purchased from supermarkets can be used safely with a mistking.


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

JaySparks said:


> I recently got a mistking and I was wondering which brand of water that can be purchased from supermarkets can be used safely with a mistking.


Whatever water you are putting in the water bowl.


----------



## Kabilaking (Apr 1, 2018)

If you boil tap water in a kettle or pan and let it cool that will save alot of money and works just as good I use it for my mister do not put boiling water in it as you will just damage it.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

maybrick said:


> Whatever water you are putting in the water bowl.


If it's soft water then yes. But hard water will rapidly clog up the spray system with chalk.
If you are in a hard water area I would suggest buying the cheapest own brand supermarket still water. 
The last time I needed this, Tesco were selling 2litre bottles of Value mineral water for about 25p.


----------



## JaySparks (May 14, 2017)

ian14 said:


> If it's soft water then yes. But hard water will rapidly clog up the spray system with chalk.
> If you are in a hard water area I would suggest buying the cheapest own brand supermarket still water.
> The last time I needed this, Tesco were selling 2litre bottles of Value mineral water for about 25p.


Will that brand of water clog up my system? is it the 'everyday value' brand?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

JaySparks said:


> Will that brand of water clog up my system? is it the 'everyday value' brand?


Yes it was. And no it won't clog it up. Its the chalk in hard water that clogs up a mister through the calcium/limescale it leaves behind.


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

JaySparks said:


> I recently got a mistking and I was wondering which brand of water that can be purchased from supermarkets can be used safely with a mistking.


Only water I use in my Mistking systems is RO, buy it from your local marine fish store it's really cheap less than £8 for 50L.
have been using it for years never had a blockage


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

RO water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

